# Hardwarepreise und Folgen des Brexit



## Luiooo (24. Juni 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich denke es wird den ein oder anderen Finanz-Experten geben, der folgende Frage vielleicht abwägen kann:

Wird der Brexit irgendwelche Folgen für die Preise von Hardware haben? Sprich jetzt kaufen oder monatelang verdammt sein?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Juni 2016)

Der Euro ist von gestern auf heute merklich gegenüber dem Dollar abgesunken. 
Wer etwas sucht, sollte genau jetzt kaufen, bevor die Händler die Preise erhöhen.
Brexit: Heftige Turbulenzen an den Markten - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## poiu (24. Juni 2016)

Erstmal passiert  gar nichts, später müssen die ebay & Co China Händler neuen Standort suchen, einige Hersteller werden auf denn Kontinent wandern..

Ich bin mal gespannt wie viele der " China Zwischenlager Zoll/Steuer Tricksereien" UK Exporte in die EU Waren.


----------



## wtfNow (24. Juni 2016)

Kurzfristig -> keine Ahnung.
Langfristig wird der € immer wertloser und Hardware damit teurer.
(Brexit wird die Entwicklung halt beschleunigen)


----------



## volvo242 (24. Juni 2016)

Rein garnichts wird passieren


----------



## azzih (24. Juni 2016)

Nö keine Folgen zu erwarten, dazu sind die Schwankungen zu gering. Euro geht bissl runter, Dollar Euro Kurs etwas schlechter aus Hardware-Preissicht, aber das liegt im Centbereich. Blöd wirds halt nur für die doch recht beliebten Importe aus GB, da kommen nach Austritt Zölle drauf. Aber das dauert eh noch bis ca. 2 Jahre bis der Austritt auch papierreif ist.


----------



## Bester_Nick (24. Juni 2016)

Na ja, ich denke, die Hardwarepreise sind das geringste Problem. Viel schlimmer sind die etwaigen politischen Folgen. Eine mögliche Kettenreaktion (In den Niederlanden und in Frankreich fordern die Rechten schon Referenden), die mögliche Abspaltung  Nordirlands und Schottlands von England, die möglicherweise zu hunderttausenden verloren gehenden Arbeitsplätze in England und nicht zuletzt auch der Imageschaden für Europa. Der Brexit ist auch ein Indiz für das Scheitern von Europa als Ganzes. Der Rückfall in nationale Egoismen gleicht dem kratzen am Kitt, der Europa  seit 1957 zusammenhält. Man muss sich nur mal angucken, wer den Brexit bejubelt. Es sind vor allem Rechte. Le Pen, Wilders, Farage.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Juni 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Viel schlimmer sind die etwaigen politischen Folgen..


Die EU wird gewinnen, die Briten waren immer ein behinderndes Störglied, die ohne Verständnis für europäische Werte ein sinnvolles Zusammenrücken verhinderten. Für die Briten wird es dramatisch, Schottland und Nordirland werden das Königreich verlassen und das isolierte Rumpfengland wird einen wirtschaftlichen Niedergang seinesgleichen erleben.

Der Euro hat wenig mit dem Pfund zu tun. Was wir gerade am Aktienmarkt erleben, ist nur ein wenig Rumzocken, weil die Aktienprofif genau an solchen Ausschlägen verdienen, weil die Privatanleger unruhig Fehler machen. Der für die Hardware relevante Kurs Euro-Dollar wird wie eh und je Ausschläge in alle Richtungen haben. Würde z.B. Trump Prädent, würde der Dollar ins Bodenlose rutschen.


----------



## volvo242 (24. Juni 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Man muss sich nur mal angucken, wer den Brexit bejubelt. Es sind vor allem Rechte. Le Pen, Wilders, Farage.


WOW das nenne ich mal Vorurteilsfrei.

B2T:
Das Land das eigentlich raus gehört aus der EU, ist jenes mit dem größten Niedriglohnsektor in der EU


----------



## Iconoclast (24. Juni 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die EU wird gewinnen.




Hahaha, mit Sicherheit..... nicht. Die EU ist gescheitert, das war nur der Startschuss. Italien hat die Tage schon durchsickern lassen, dass sie abhauen werden. Das wird in den nächsten Monaten/Jahren eine ganze Welle geben. Wundert aber auch nicht, die EU ist so wie sie ist voll an die Wand geknallt.

Die EU wird genauso auseinanderbrechen wie aus den vor Monaten propagierten Fachkräften nun schon 350.000+ Arbeitslose geworden sind.


----------



## wtfNow (24. Juni 2016)

EU und Europa sollte man schon auseinanderhalten.
Was die EU bisher  an Arbeitslosen in Südeuropa geschaffen  hat ist gar nichts im Vergleich zu Brexit.
Es ist meiner Meinung nach ein Protest zum € und zunehmende Macht aus Brüssel.
Gut gemeint ist nicht gut gemacht.


----------



## seahawk (24. Juni 2016)

Da die Nachfrage bei den neuen Karten sowieso höher ist als der Nachschub, werden Händler sicher den fallenden Euro als Argument nutzen um die Preise zu erhöhen.


----------



## volvo242 (24. Juni 2016)

> fallenden Euro



3 Cent ggn.(1,13 zu 1,10) dem Dollar ist fallend?,
was war den dann 2014 auf 2015 von 1,45 auf 1,09 runter.


----------



## taks (24. Juni 2016)

volvo242 schrieb:


> 3 Cent ggn.(1,13 zu 1,10) dem Dollar ist fallend?,
> was war den dann 2014 auf 2015 von 1,45 auf 1,09 runter.



Warte mal noch ein paar Tage.
Die Börsen geben zumindest ziemlich nach.


----------



## poiu (24. Juni 2016)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Hahaha, mit Sicherheit..... nicht. Die EU ist gescheitert, das war nur der Startschuss. Italien hat die Tage schon durchsickern lassen, dass sie abhauen werden. Das wird in den nächsten Monaten/Jahren eine ganze Welle geben. Wundert aber auch nicht, die EU ist so wie sie ist voll an die Wand geknallt.



Ich denke das genau aus diesem Grund ggf an UK ein Exempel statuiert wird, man kann nicht einerseits die Vorteile genießen und die Nachteile ausklammern.

Wenn UK jetzt wieder Extrawurst kriegt dann ist der Zerfall Garantiert und die EU mit ihren mini  Staaten wird an bedeutungslos, das wäre der Anfang vom Ende.


----------



## Leob12 (24. Juni 2016)

Ich wünsche dann Ländern wie Italien, Griechenland, Ungarn, Spanien, Portugal oder auch meiner Heimat Österreich viel Spaß ohne EU, die Globalisierung wird die Wirtschaft der Länder auffressen. Als Wirtschaftsstandort wird man immer unattraktiver, Waren werden teurer, Exporte werden weniger, Arbeitsplätze gehen verloren. 
Dann haben es die Zäunebauer endlich geschafft. Europa bzw der europäische Gedanke wäre tot, jeder kocht sein eigenes Süppchen und am internationalen Markt wird sich bis auf Deutschland niemand behaupten können. Wirtschaftsmächte wie China, USA oder zukünftig auch Indien werden den Ton angeben, und Europa mit Ausnahme von Deutschland und Frankreich in der Bedeutungslosigkeit verschwinden. 
Naja, Österreich kann sich ja immerhin noch als Blinddarm an Deutschland anhängen^^ als allerletzter Ausweg.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Juni 2016)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> .... Die EU ist gescheitert, das war nur der Startschuss....


Nein, die EU ist extrem erfolgreich und es ist global die einzige Option, sich gegen die USA und China wirtschaftlich und politisch zu behaupten. Andernfalls werden wir Spielbälle ohne Bedeutung. Ein TTIP z.B. würden die USA ohne Korrektur einfach aufdrücken. Dass die nationalistischen Bürger der EU das nicht verstehen, ist kein Mangel der EU, sondern ein üblicher Bildungsdefizit bestimmter Gesellschaftskreise.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (24. Juni 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dass die nationalistischen Bürger der EU das nicht verstehen, ist kein Mangel der EU, sondern ein üblicher Bildungsdefizit bestimmter Gesellschaftskreise.


Komisch, dass gerade in den Bundesländern mit den höchsten Bildungsproblemen die meisten Menschen SPD/Grüne/Linke wählen.


----------



## Iconoclast (24. Juni 2016)

Wollte ich auch gerade schreiben, mal wieder ein Fail vom interessierten User. 

@leob12

Die Länder werden genauso wenig gefressen werden wie die Schweiz. Diese Schwarzmalerei ist lächerlich.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Juni 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Ich wünsche dann Ländern wie Italien, Griechenland, Ungarn, Spanien, Portugal oder auch meiner Heimat Österreich viel Spaß ohne EU, die Globalisierung wird die Wirtschaft der Länder auffressen.


Ich sehe das ähnlich, denn nur als großer Wirtschaftsraum kann man mit Verträgen gegen Länder wie China und die USA bestehen. Deren Verhalten wird immer aggressiver. Japan z.B. wird mit China in naher Zukunft noch richtig Ärger bekommen. Zumindest befürchte ich das.



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Komisch, dass gerade in den Bundesländern mit den höchsten Bildungsproblemen die meisten Menschen SPD/Grüne/Linke wählen.


q.e.d

Sehr schön und vielen Dank für dieses bestätigende Beispiel.    
Intelligenz und Evolution: Konservative haben geringeren IQ - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Iconoclast (24. Juni 2016)

Spiegel Online. Da sagen wir jetzt mal nichts zu.


----------



## Pikus (24. Juni 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Intelligenz und Evolution: Konservative haben geringeren IQ - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Gibts da auch ne seriösere Quelle? 

/edit: da war einer schneller


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (24. Juni 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Sehr schön und vielen Dank für dieses bestätigende Beispiel.
> Intelligenz und Evolution: Konservative haben geringeren IQ - SPIEGEL ONLINE


Dann haben ja Faschisten ja laut der Logik auch einen hohen IQ, weil sie etwas "Neues" wollen....


----------



## koffeinjunkie (24. Juni 2016)

@*Iconoclast* 

In wirtschaftlichem Sinne, wird die EU nicht einfach so auseinanderbrechen. Selbst wenn ein paar Ländern austreten sollten, wird es eine kurzzeitige Flaute geben aber die wirtschaftsmächtigen Ländern wird das nicht so schwer treffen. Für die anderen die onehin ramponiert und geplündert wurden, kann es nur noch bergauf gehen bei einem Austritt und der Einführung der eigenen Währung. England ist da onehin eine Ausnahme da diese nicht vollends eingegliedert waren. Die Hürde welche beim Austritt der anderen Länder besteht liegt darin, dass ALLE Staaten dem Austritt zustimmen müssen. Ich bezweifle das es so einfach ist. Das Ziel von Europa ist meiner Meinung nach nicht gescheitert da der Ausverkauf einiger Länder ja gut funktioniert hat. Geldumverteilung wurde vollzogen und vieles wurde privatisiert, was selbst nach einem Austritt bestehen bleibt. Die EU hat viele Menschen arm gemacht und selbst die arbeitende Bevölkerung hat kaum was davon.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Juni 2016)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Spiegel Online. Da sagen wir jetzt mal nichts zu.


Es ändert nichts an der wunderbaren Studie. Der Bote ist nicht so bedeutend. Du kannst auch gerne in Wissenschaftsforen eine fundierte Meinung dazu hören. Die These ist halt einfach klasse, ob wissenschaftlich haltbar oder nicht, es ist nur eine Studie, die vor allem humorvoll ist, methodisch angreifbar und trotzdem so naheliegend: 

_"...Vielleicht müssen wir Kanazawa zumindest für die Unterhaltung danken,..."_
Warum Linke und Atheisten Intelligenter sind und weniger fremdgehen oder Die wundersame Welt des Satoshi Kanazawa – zoon politikon

Man muss auch mal lachen dürfen ...


----------



## aloha84 (24. Juni 2016)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Wollte ich auch gerade schreiben, mal wieder ein Fail vom interessierten User.
> 
> @leob12
> 
> *Die Länder werden genauso wenig gefressen werden wie die Schweiz.* Diese Schwarzmalerei ist lächerlich.



Ich weiß nicht ob die Schweiz als Vergleich taugt.....


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Juni 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Dann haben ja Faschisten ja laut der Logik auch einen hohen IQ, weil sie etwas "Neues" wollen....


Die Führungsebene ganz sicher, die "Hurra" schreienden MItläufer ganz sicher nicht. 

Und genau das ist das Problem an direkter Demokratie. Kann man machen, aber will
man es wirklich? Soll jeder über Weltpolitische Zusmamenhänge entscheiden, von 
denen er über ein grobes Gefühl hinaus keinen blassen Schimmer hat? Ich persönlich
bin mit unserer repräsentativen Demokratie sehr glücklich, weil es reicht, hin und
wieder die Weichen neu zu stellen, anstatt jede klein-klein Entscheidung via Volks-
entscheid zu klären. 

Die EU könnte etwas mehr transparenz gebrauchen, dazu eine Stärkung der regionalen
Selbstverwaltung und die Mehrheit der EU-Bürger würde vermutlich glücklicher werden.

Spannend wird, wann und wie die Briten einen Austritt umsetzen. Das wird lange dauern.
Sie werden nicht alle Verträge von heute auf morgen kündigen.


----------



## poiu (24. Juni 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob die Schweiz als Vergleich taugt.....




Es wurde schon vorher darüber gesprochen das der Sonderstatus der Schweiz und Norwegens Geschichtliche Gründe hat, aber auch nicht so rosig ist wie ihn die Gegner darstellen.

Brexit-Debatte in Grossbritannien: Die Mar vom Schweizer Modell - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Ich bin mal gespannt wie die EU das handhaben wird


----------



## aloha84 (24. Juni 2016)

Sie bekommen ebenfalls eine Art Freihandelsabkommen, ähnlich dem Norweger Modell.......also sie zahlen der EU Geld damit sie auf unseren EU-Binnenmarkt Zugriff haben.
--> logischerweise mit allen Konsequenzen.
Eine andere Lösung fällt mir nicht ein, und eine andere Wahl haben die beteiligten auch nicht.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (24. Juni 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die Führungsebene ganz sicher, die "Hurra" schreienden MItläufer ganz sicher nicht.


Das ist schon möglich. Trotzdem waren der Großteil der damaligen NSDAP-Führung gesellschaftliche Versager mit Ausnahme der ehemaligen Generäle aus dem Kaiserreich die nur ihre Macht zurückerlangen wollten und dabei die Katastrophe ins Rollen brachten.

Ich bin eine Mischung aus direkter und repräsentativer Demokratie.


----------



## Iconoclast (24. Juni 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es ändert nichts an der wunderbaren Studie. Der Bote ist nicht so bedeutend. Du kannst auch gerne in Wissenschaftsforen eine fundierte Meinung dazu hören. Die These ist halt einfach klasse, ob wissenschaftlich haltbar oder nicht, es ist nur eine Studie, die vor allem humorvoll ist, methodisch angreifbar und trotzdem so naheliegend:
> 
> _"...Vielleicht müssen wir Kanazawa zumindest für die Unterhaltung danken,..."_
> Warum Linke und Atheisten Intelligenter sind und weniger fremdgehen oder Die wundersame Welt des Satoshi Kanazawa – zoon politikon
> ...



Ach warte mal. Warst du nicht der, der damals im Flüchtlings Thread kaum Argumente bringen konnte und immer sinnlose Satire gepostet hat? Und wie sich schon längst herausgestellt hat, ist von deinen damaligen Prognosen und Chancen für die Zukunft absolut nix eingetreten, im Gegenteil. Dann ist der Fall ja eh klar.


----------



## der-sack88 (24. Juni 2016)

Versagen bedeutet nicht zwangsläufig ein Mangel an Intelligenz, im Gegenteil. Gibt heute doch genug Fälle, die auf dem Papier enorm intelligent sind aber durch ganz unterschiedliche Probleme scheitern. Und wer es schafft, sich als humpelnder Krüppel, Fettsack oder unansehnlicher Zwerg bei gleichzeitiger Propaganda genau gegensätzlicher kranker Rassenlehre so lange und so von der Masse gefeiert an der Macht zu halten muss in irgendeiner Form intelligent sein, obwohl die für sich gesehen natürlich Witzfiguren waren.


Ich finde es ein bisschen schade, warte jetzt aber erstmal die Folgen ab. Persönlich würde es mich treffen, wenn Schottland sich nicht noch von England abspaltet und der EU beitritt, immerhin wird dann der Whisky, der sowieso schon überteuert ist, noch teurer...
Und auch als Urlaubsland würde Schottland uninteressanter werden. Schade!

Aber auch politisch gesehen bin ich sehr skeptisch. Es kann nicht gut für ein friedliches europäisches Zusammenleben sein, wenn immer mehr Länder von Nationalisten regiert werden, die sich alle unbedingt wieder abspalten wollen. Rücksichtslose Egoisten hatten wird schon öfter in Europa, selten ging das gut aus. Dazu dann Leute wie Erdogan und Putin im unmittelbaren Einflussgebiet... da muss man fast hoffen, dass Trump Präsident wird, damit wenigstens von der Seite keine Gefahr droht. Aber dann gehts den Amis an den Kragen, und wer weiß wen die danach wählen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Juni 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> .... Trotzdem waren der Großteil der damaligen NSDAP-Führung gesellschaftliche Versager....


Genialität und Wahnsinn liegen dicht beisammen. Der ganze Begriff "Intelligenz" ist kaum fassbar, geschweige sinnvoll bewertbar und sämtliche IQ-Tests nur mit großer Vorsicht zu genießen. Alle Studien und Aussagen dazu dienen in der Regel, wie schon weiter oben gesagt, nur zur Unterhaltung, weniger zum wissenschaftlichen Diskurs. Es ist nett, wenn die absurden Studien der eigenen Meinung entsprechen, dann zitiert man sie natürlich, wohl wissend, dass der Aussagewert gegen null geht.   

Inhaltlich stehe ich aber zu meinen undemokratischen Worten, dass ich der Mehrheit im Land abspreche, die volle Tragweite von Entscheidungen überblicken zu können. Da schließe ich mich sofort mit ein. Was z.B. TTIP alles für Vor- und Nachteile bringen mag, ist nicht zu sagen. Das wir einige wenige massive Nachteile kennen und diskutieren, schließt leider aus, einen Blick auf die ganz sicher auch vorhandenen Vorteile zu werfen. 

Beim Brexit wird wie gesagt die Entwicklung spannend. Cameron tritt zurück, der Nachfolge meint, es gäbe keine Eile mit dem Austritt, die EU Oberen dagegen fordern jetzt eine schnelle Umsetzung. Da werden noch die Fetzen fliegen.



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Ach warte mal. Warst du nicht der, der damals im Flüchtlings Thread kaum Argumente bringen konnte und immer sinnlose Satire gepostet hat? Und wie sich schon längst herausgestellt hat, ist von deinen damaligen Prognosen und Chancen für die Zukunft absolut nix eingetreten, im Gegenteil. Dann ist der Fall ja eh klar.


Fundierte Satire bringt Fragen auf den Punkt. Und ja, ich bin weiterhin dagegen, Boote mit Flüchtlingen zu versenken, halte Zäune, auch gegen Engländer für gefährlich, bin weiterhin dafür, wirtschaftlich untergehenden Ländern mehr Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe zu geben und natürlich bin ich für die Aufnahme von Kriegsflüchtlingen. Ebenso wie die Jugoslavienflüchtlinge inzwischen weitestgehend wieder zuzückgegangen sind, werden auch syrische Flüchtlinge wieder das Land verlassen. Aber darum geht es hier nicht, es geht um den Brexit.

Allerdings wird der vermutlich auch eine "Flüchtlingsbewegung" auslösen, Hunderttausende Arbeiter werden England verlassen. ebenso werden aufgeklärte Briten in die EU ziehen, solange es noch geht. Was mit hier arbeitenden Briten passiert, wird ebenso spannend, der Kollege gegenüber hat ein reichlich mulmiges Gefühl, ob und wie lange er hier noch frei und unbefristet arbeiten kann.


----------



## Iconoclast (24. Juni 2016)

Der Dax hat sich auch schon woeder vollständig erholt. 

Da wird gar nix schlimmes bei rauskommen, die Briten bekommen ihre Handelsabkommen und fertig. Viel tam tam und Panikmache um nix, weil den EU Politikern der Arsch auf Grundeis geht.

Holland hat auch keinen Bock mehr. Bye bye EU.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Juni 2016)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Der Dax hat sich auch schon woeder vollständig erholt. .


???? Er liegt immer noch bei -7,1%

Das ist einer der größten Kurzstürze innerhalb eines Tages. Er
hat sich von kurzzeitigen -9% wieder auf die anfänglichen -7% 
gerappelt. Aber das darf natürlich nicht überbewertet werden.


----------



## Adi1 (24. Juni 2016)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Hahaha, mit Sicherheit..... nicht. Die EU ist gescheitert, das war nur der Startschuss. Italien hat die Tage schon durchsickern lassen, dass sie abhauen werden. Das wird in den nächsten Monaten/Jahren eine ganze Welle geben. Wundert aber auch nicht, die EU ist so wie sie ist voll an die Wand geknallt.



Nö, die EU wird weiterbestehen

Die Briten haben sich ja ein Eigentor geschossen, die werden nach einen endgültigen Austritt wieder Zölle erheben müssen, auf ihre Produkte und Dienstleistungen

Wahrscheinlich werden sie in Zukunpft noch mehr mit den Amerikanern kooperieren

Letztendlich wird die EU wohl eine Art "priviligierte Partnerschaft" anbieten, damit beide Seiten ohne Gesichtsverlust aus der Sache rauskommen 

Italien wäre ohne die EU schon längst zehnmal Bankrott, die werden niemals aussteigen


----------



## Leob12 (24. Juni 2016)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Wollte ich auch gerade schreiben, mal wieder ein Fail vom interessierten User.
> @leob12
> Die Länder werden genauso wenig gefressen werden wie die Schweiz. Diese Schwarzmalerei ist lächerlich.


Und wie bedeutend ist die Schweiz in der Weltwirtschaft? Die sind auch nur Spielball der großen Wirtschaftsnationen und Wirtschaftsräume, dürfen gut zahlen damit sie mit der EU handeln dürfen. 



koffeinjunkie schrieb:


> @*Iconoclast*
> 
> In wirtschaftlichem Sinne, wird die EU nicht einfach so auseinanderbrechen. Selbst wenn ein paar Ländern austreten sollten, wird es eine kurzzeitige Flaute geben aber die wirtschaftsmächtigen Ländern wird das nicht so schwer treffen. Für die anderen die onehin ramponiert und geplündert wurden, kann es nur noch bergauf gehen bei einem Austritt und der Einführung der eigenen Währung. England ist da onehin eine Ausnahme da diese nicht vollends eingegliedert waren. Die Hürde welche beim Austritt der anderen Länder besteht liegt darin, dass ALLE Staaten dem Austritt zustimmen müssen. Ich bezweifle das es so einfach ist. Das Ziel von Europa ist meiner Meinung nach nicht gescheitert da der Ausverkauf einiger Länder ja gut funktioniert hat. Geldumverteilung wurde vollzogen und vieles wurde privatisiert, was selbst nach einem Austritt bestehen bleibt. Die EU hat viele Menschen arm gemacht und selbst die arbeitende Bevölkerung hat kaum was davon.


Ja, Deutschland geht es ja völlig miserabel. Demnach müsste die Talsohle ja schon erreicht sein, wenn es nur mehr bergauf gehen kann. 
Schmeiß Griechenland aus der EU, viel Spaß mit einer kompletten Abwertung und dem völligen Neuanfang. Die Menschen dort werden es mit äußerstem Wohlwollen aufnehmen wenn ihre Kohle plötzlich nichts mehr wert ist. 



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Der Dax hat sich auch schon woeder vollständig erholt.
> 
> Da wird gar nix schlimmes bei rauskommen, die Briten bekommen ihre Handelsabkommen und fertig. Viel tam tam und Panikmache um nix, weil den EU Politikern der Arsch auf Grundeis geht.
> 
> Holland hat auch keinen Bock mehr. Bye bye EU.


Also tritt ein Teil der Niederlande aus? Interessant, wusste nicht dass die auch Unabhängigkeitsbestrebungen haben.


----------



## Iconoclast (24. Juni 2016)

??

Im Radio haben sie vorhin gesagt stabilisiert auf den alten Wert. 

Überbewertet sollte vor allem eines nicht werden, der Brexit. Das ist schon wieder die gleiche Art wie das überschwängliche Zujubeln den Flüchtlingen gegenüber, nur diesmal in die andere Richtung. Das eine ist in bisher 350.000+ Arbeitslosen, 40.000+ "Praktikannten", Zuzug wo kein Mangel an Arbeitskräften herscht und 95 Milliarden Kosten geendet und das andere wird in Handelsabkommen zwischen den Briten und dem Rest enden und fertig.


----------



## Leob12 (24. Juni 2016)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> ??
> 
> Im Radio haben sie vorhin gesagt stabilisiert auf den alten Wert.
> 
> Überbewertet sollte vor allem eines nicht werden, der Brexit. Das ist schon wieder die gleiche Art wie das überschwängliche Zujubeln den Flüchtlingen gegenüber, nur diesmal in die andere Richtung. Das eine ist in bisher 350.000+ Arbeitslosen, 40.000+ "Praktikannten", Zuzug wo kein Mangel an Arbeitskräften herscht und 95 Milliarden Kosten geendet und das andere wird in Handelsabkommen zwischen den Briten und dem Rest enden und fertig.



Du hast das Internet, such dir deine Quellen raus wenn du dich schon über Spon beschwerst. Im Radio hat jemand gesagt, super, in der Straßenbahn hat auch jemand etwas gesagt. 
http://bfy.tw/5wlg

Klar wird es ein Handelsabkommen geben, aber die EU hat die bessere Position, und wird sich den Zugang zum Markt dementsprechend bezahlen lassen. 
Wären sie in der EU geblieben, könnten sie immer noch schimpfen, würden aber auf viele Arten von der EU profitieren.


----------



## Sparanus (24. Juni 2016)

Auf lange Sicht kehrt das Empire bestimmt zurück. 
Die Gründe für den Austritt liegen ja eher im Misstrauen gegenüber Juncker und Co als im europäischen Geist.


----------



## Leob12 (24. Juni 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Auf lange Sicht kehrt das Empire bestimmt zurück.
> Die Gründe für den Austritt liegen ja eher im Misstrauen gegenüber Juncker und Co als im europäischen Geist.



Das macht natürlich noch mehr Sinn. Ich mag Person X nicht, also gebe ich einen Dreck auf alle positiven Aspekte und wähle für den Austritt. 
Sollen sie doch austreten und sehen wie sie zurecht kommen.


----------



## poiu (24. Juni 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Auf lange Sicht kehrt das Empire bestimmt zurück.
> Die Gründe für den Austritt liegen ja eher im Misstrauen gegenüber Juncker und Co als im europäischen Geist.



In Teilen Bestimmt


----------



## Iconoclast (24. Juni 2016)

Welcher europäische Geist denn? Im Gegensatz zu den Amerikanern sieht sich hier keiner Stolz als der Europäer, sondern allesamt einzeln als Franzosen, Deutsche, Spanier etc.


----------



## Leob12 (24. Juni 2016)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Welcher europäische Geist denn? Im Gegensatz zu den Amerikanern sieht sich hier keiner Stolz als der Europäer, sondern allesamt einzeln als Franzosen, Deutsche, Spanier etc.


Da funktioniert natürlich auch in 50 Jahren. 
Wie lange gibts die USA denn schon?


----------



## Iconoclast (24. Juni 2016)

Die USA und Europa mit seinen allesamt unterschiedlichen Kulturen sind zwei Paar Schuhe, das wird auch in 500 Jahren nix werden. Die Staaten in Amerika waren schon immer einfach nur Staaten und niemals eigenständige Länder. 

Daran festzuhalten und das gleiche Ziel für eine EU vor den Augen zu haben ist einfach nur dämlich, das wird niemals funktionieren. Von den Ureinwohnern abgesehen waren Amerikander immer Amerikaner. Hier den Stempel "Europäer" aufdrücken ist Nonsense.


----------



## der-sack88 (24. Juni 2016)

Was ich interessant finde: diejenigen, die sowieso bald abtreten (um es mal drastisch auszudrücken) haben zu großen Teilen dafür gestimmt, die jüngeren zu 75% dagegen. Das heißt mal wieder, dass diejenigen, die ihr Leben noch vor sich haben die Suppe derjenigen auslöffeln müssen (ganz egal, was am Ende die Folgen sind), denen es sowieso egal sein kann. Kein Wunder, dass man zumindest im Internet den Eindruck bekommt, dass alle geschockt sind und die Mehrheit dagegen war: die, die für Brexit gestimmt haben, wissen wahrscheinlich nicht mal, was Internet ist.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Juni 2016)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> ??
> 
> Im Radio haben sie vorhin gesagt stabilisiert auf den alten Wert.


Noch ist der Dax 6,7% niedriger als gestern abend: Schau hier unter "intraday"
DAX aktuell | Index | Stand | Kurs | (846900,DE0008469008) | finanzen.net

Ansonsten wurden geschätzt 5 Billionen Euro als Buchwert "vernichtet"
Borse: Brexit vernichtete funf Billionen Dollar - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Spannend, wie die ganzen britischen  Rechtspopulisten jetzt zurückrudern, nachdem sie bemerken, was für einen Blödsinn sie gemacht haben. Und nein, die EU wird den Briten keine priviligierte Partnerschaft geben. Noch bis Ende der sechziger Jahre haben die Franzozen ihr Veto gegen eine Aufnahme Englands ausgesprochen, weil sie England für nicht kompatibel zum kontinantalen Europa gehalten haben. Und damit hatten sie Recht. Auch wenn Thatcher durchaus die europäische Idee vorangetrieben hat, gab es immer genug Distanz und mehr auf Eigenwohl ausgerichtete Politik, denn einen Gedaken des "wir" für Europa. Aber an dem Punkt setzen die Spalter von Rechtspopulisten wieder an, die im kurzsichtigen Egoismus meinen, ein Austritt hätte Vorteile. 

_Sollten die Briten beim Referendum am 23. Juni für den Austritt stimmen, würde die EU sie hart anfassen. "Der Deserteur wird nicht mit offenen Armen empfangen", sagte EU-Kommissionspräsident Jean-Claude Juncker im Gespräch mit SPIEGEL ONLINE. "Das steht für die Haltung der Kommission ebenso wie für die Einstellung anderer Regierungen."
_Zitat aus: _Wie die Europaische Union Grossbritannien fur den Brexit bestrafen wurde - SPIEGEL ONLINE

_Weiter heißt es: _"...Rund die Hälfte der britischen Warenexporte und ein Drittel der Dienstleistungen, darunter die für London wichtigen Finanzgeschäfte, gehen in Richtung EU. Sollten die Briten nicht mehr Mitglied des Binnenmarkts sein, würde all dies deutlich erschwert..." _Ganz dumm, unter diesen Voraussetzungen den Zugang zum Markt zu behindern. Gerade die Bankenstadt London wird schnell bemerken, was sie angerichtet haben, wenn die EU ohne das Veto aus London bestimmte Regulieren vornimmt, zu denen die Briten dann ja sagen können, oder aus dem Markt entfernt werden. Da wird es keine Mitsprache mehr geben und damit keinen Protektionismus für britische Banken.

Nein, es wird keine Rosinen für die Briten geben. Der Schuß ins Knie war selbst gewählt und wird teuer werden, aber auch für uns.


----------



## volvo242 (24. Juni 2016)

Hier wird von einer EU geträumt, die es so wie es Aktuell läuft nicht mehr lange geben wird.


Deutschland darf den Deutschen Banken bis ca. 2022 mit 1 Billion Euro (1000 Mrd.) aushelfen,
hinzu kommen noch Länder wie Spanien, Italien usw.

Das kann selbst der Draghi mit der EZB nicht mehr ausgleichen.



Ebenso hatte die Schulden primär nicht Griechenland gemacht,
ua.hat die Deutsche Bank Kredite rausgegeben die nie zurückgezahlt hätten werden können.

Hätte Deutschland bzw. die EZB kein Geld locker gemacht wäre die DE Bank Bankrott gewessen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (24. Juni 2016)

> Großbritannien war nur der Anfang. *Zumindest in der Vorstellungswelt von UKIP-Chef Nigel*  Farage. "Wir haben eine scheiternde politische Union zurückgelassen",  freute er sich am Freitag wie die Nachrichtenagentur AFP berichtete.  "Die EU ist am Scheitern, die EU ist am Sterben. Ich hoffe, wir haben  den ersten Stein aus der Wand gebrochen."



Brexit im News-Blog: EU will Brexit "so schnell wie moglich" - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Wir haben es hier aber nicht mit Kräften zu tun, die die EU verbessern bzw. auf den richtigen Kurs bringen will, sondern sie wollen sie zerstören. Schön kaputt machen, was sich Europa nach zwei Weltkriegen aufgebaut hat.  Und schön weiter Hass und Spaltung schüren, die erschossene und erstochene Jo Cox hat ja nicht gereicht.


----------



## Threshold (24. Juni 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Für die Briten wird es dramatisch, Schottland und Nordirland werden das Königreich verlassen und das isolierte Rumpfengland wird einen wirtschaftlichen Niedergang seinesgleichen erleben.



Schottland hatte die Chance das Königreich zu verlassen. Haben sie aber nicht. Der Zug ist abgefahren. 
Die Iren freuen sich, denn Containerschiffe, die normaler Weise einen Hafen in Nordirland anlaufen würden, laufen nun einen Hafen in Irland an.


----------



## Woohoo (24. Juni 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Und schön weiter Hass und Spaltung schüren, die erschossene und erstochene Jo Cox hat ja nicht gereicht.



Den Tot von Jo Cox schön instrumentalisieren. 
Ich glaub Faarage ist erstmal zufrieden, dass England raus gehen wird. Und ob andere Länder folgen wird man sehen. Die EU sollte sich was einfallen lassen um an Sympathie wieder zu gewinnen.


Jetzt wird England wohl untergehen, der Handel mit England kommt zum  erliegen und die gemiensame Terrorbekämpfung wird unmöglich. So wurde es  zumindest vermittelt.  



> _Sollten die Briten beim Referendum am 23. Juni für den Austritt stimmen, würde die EU sie hart anfassen._



Erinnert mich an Dokus über Aussteiger von z.B. Scientology. Dort werden Aussteiger auch bedroht und verfolgt.


Ohne England wird eine wichtige kritische Stimme in der EU fehlen. Bald  wird Deutschland mit den übrigen Ländern alleine darstehen. Hoffentlich  bewegt sich jetzt was bei der EU. Generell finde ich die Idee einer EU  erstrebens wert aber zugleich unendlich schwierig zu verwirklichen. Die  gerechte Konvergenz der Mitgliedsstaaten und das verhindert von  Dominanzen wird leider Quell von Unzufriedenheit sein.


----------



## Bester_Nick (24. Juni 2016)

Jo Cox tot ist eine direkte Folge der Brexit-Hasskampagne.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Juni 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Schottland hatte die Chance das Königreich zu verlassen. Haben sie aber nicht. Der Zug ist abgefahren.


Die EU sagte den Schotten klar ins Gesicht,  dass sie als eigener Staat komplett neu mit einem Aufnahmeverfahren beginnen müssten, also im ersten Schritt aus der EU heraus fliegen würden. Diese ablehnende Haltung war vermutlich das Zünglein an der Waage. Das war der politische Druck, Seperationsbewegungen wie sie auch in Katalanien oder Südtirol vorherschen, unter Druck zu setzen. Das ganze sieht jetzt anders aus.


----------



## Threshold (24. Juni 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die EU sagte den Schotten klar ins Gesicht,  dass sie als eigener Staat komplett neu mit einem Aufnahmeverfahren beginnen müssten, also im ersten Schritt aus der EU heraus fliegen würden. Diese ablehnende Haltung war vermutlich das Zünglein an der Waage. Das war der politische Druck, Seperationsbewegungen wie sie auch in Katalanien oder Südtirol vorherschen, unter Druck zu setzen. Das ganze sieht jetzt anders aus.



Nein. Die Schotten haben abgestimmt und Ende. Einfach mal so eine neue Abstimmung erwirken ist nicht.


----------



## poiu (24. Juni 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Brexit im News-Blog: EU will Brexit "so schnell wie moglich" - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Wir haben es hier aber nicht mit Kräften zu tun, die die EU verbessern bzw. auf den richtigen Kurs bringen will, sondern sie wollen sie zerstören. Schön kaputt machen, was sich Europa nach zwei Weltkriegen aufgebaut hat.  Und schön weiter Hass und Spaltung schüren, die erschossene und erstochene Jo Cox hat ja nicht gereicht.



 Das it das Problem seit 20 Jahre wird die Grundidee der EU pervertiert und ausgenutzt um schnelle Gewinne zu machen und das wird dann wieder dafür genuzt um nationalen Bullshit zu verzapfen, von Leuten die schlicht denn Krieg nicht miterlebt haben.

Deshalb keien Frage die EU hat Probleme



Threshold schrieb:


> Schottland hatte die Chance das Königreich zu verlassen. Haben sie aber nicht. Der Zug ist abgefahren.
> Die Iren freuen sich, denn Containerschiffe, die normaler Weise einen Hafen in Nordirland anlaufen würden, laufen nun einen Hafen in Irland an.





interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die EU sagte den Schotten klar ins Gesicht,  dass sie als eigener Staat komplett neu mit einem Aufnahmeverfahren beginnen müssten, also im ersten Schritt aus der EU heraus fliegen würden. Diese ablehnende Haltung war vermutlich das Zünglein an der Waage. Das war der politische Druck, Seperationsbewegungen wie sie auch in Katalanien oder Südtirol vorherschen, unter Druck zu setzen. Das ganze sieht jetzt anders aus.



Das war doch einer der Gründe weshalb Schottland im Königreich bleib, man hat ihnen gedroht das sie EU Mitgliedschaft Neuverhandeln müssen. 

Das dies jetzt sowieso passieren wird, wird es spannend wie die schotten entscheiden. 

@Threshold

wird kacke für uns wie viel ebay & China zeug über UK in EU landet, trifft das auch auf Sample zu nochmehr stress mit Zoll


----------



## der-sack88 (24. Juni 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nein. Die Schotten haben abgestimmt und Ende. Einfach mal so eine neue Abstimmung erwirken ist nicht.



Warum denn nicht? Mit welcher Begründung? Sehe keinen Grund, warum das nicht so sein sollte. Schließlich ist diesmal nahezu sicher, dass sich Schottland dank diametral anderer Vorzeichen abspaltet. Komplett neue Situation, komplett neue Abstimmung.
Ich würde als Schotte auch nicht nachvollziehen können, warum irgendwelche Meckerrentner in der englischen Provinz über meine Zukunft entscheiden dürfen.


----------



## volvo242 (24. Juni 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> wird kacke für uns wie viel ebay & China zeug über UK in EU landet, trifft das auch auf Sample zu nochmehr stress mit Zoll


China Zeug gibt es auch in Lagern in Spanien


Was mir am Arsch geht, 
ist die Hezerei der Medien gegen England und somit auch die Bevölkerung.

Haben es die Medien noch immer nicht geschnallt das sie mit der Hezerei nur weitere Bürger zu XYZ treiben


----------



## poiu (24. Juni 2016)

volvo242 schrieb:


> China Zeug gibt es auch in Lagern in Spanien



ja hatte ich schon am Anfang geschrieben, aber gefühlt 99% kommt bei mir über UK 

Sample gehen aber oft über UK


----------



## Threshold (24. Juni 2016)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Warum denn nicht? Mit welcher Begründung? Sehe keinen Grund, warum das nicht so sein sollte. Schließlich ist diesmal nahezu sicher, dass sich Schottland dank diametral anderer Vorzeichen abspaltet. Komplett neue Situation, komplett neue Abstimmung.
> Ich würde als Schotte auch nicht nachvollziehen können, warum irgendwelche Meckerrentner in der englischen Provinz über meine Zukunft entscheiden dürfen.



Weil du nicht ständig aus und eintreten kannst, wie du willst.
Die Wahl gab es für Schottland. Die Schotten haben den Austritt abgelehnt und das war es dann.
Wales und Nordirland können sich ja nun vom Königreich abspalten, aber letztendlich ist der Ablauf der gleiche wie bei Schottland. 
Wenn ein neuer Staat entsteht, muss alles neu ausgehandelt werden.
Das war bei der Slowakei auch so, weil Tschechien völkerrechtlich der Nachfolger der Tschechoslowakei ist.


----------



## azzih (24. Juni 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nein. Die Schotten haben abgestimmt und Ende. Einfach mal so eine neue Abstimmung erwirken ist nicht.



Nö gibt kein Limit von Abstimmungen, können jederzeit ein neues Referendum starten. Allerdings für Schotten halt nicht leicht, man will weiter in der EU bleiben und Handelsbeziehungen unterhalten, ginge natürlich mit entsprechender Abspaltung von GB. Allerdings wäre ihre Grenze Richtung England dann ne EU-Aussengrenze und müsste entsprechend gesichert sein. Da hat man im ehemals selben Land dann plötzlich ne Grenze, wette das will da auch keiner.


----------



## Bester_Nick (24. Juni 2016)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Warum denn nicht? Mit welcher Begründung? Sehe keinen Grund, warum das nicht so sein sollte. Schließlich ist diesmal nahezu sicher, dass sich Schottland dank diametral anderer Vorzeichen abspaltet. Komplett neue Situation, komplett neue Abstimmung.
> Ich würde als Schotte auch nicht nachvollziehen können, warum irgendwelche Meckerrentner in der englischen Provinz über meine Zukunft entscheiden dürfen.



Seh ich auch so. Schottland hat über seine Zugehörigkeit zu einem EU-Land entschieden.  Die Bedingungen haben sich aber nun geändert. Man könnte von daher in  Schottland schon ein weiteres Referendum durchführen. Ob das  formaljuristisch durchzusetzen ist, weiß ich natürlich nicht, denn wie  heißt es noch: mit gehangen, mit gefangen. Es kommt auf die Verträge an, was die so zulassen bzw nicht zulassen. Das Referendum sollte ja eigentlich endgültig sein.


----------



## Threshold (24. Juni 2016)

Ich bin kein Rechtswissenschaftler, ich weiß aber, dass die Schotten diese Chance hatten und so schnell kommt die nicht wieder
Genauso wenig können die Briten nächste Woche entscheiden, dass sie jetzt doch wieder in der EU bleiben wollen.
Auch hier ist der Zug abgefahren.


----------



## Framinator (24. Juni 2016)

Na, der EU würde ich alles zutrauen. Die lassen solange wählen bis das Ergebnis passt. Und es gibt viele viele Menschen die so denken wie ich. (Lustigerweise nennt man sowas Demokratie)


----------



## Olstyle (24. Juni 2016)

Das Schottische Referendum war endgültig unter dem Vorbehalt einer signifikanten Veränderung der Umstände. Ein UK außerhalb der EU ist offensichtlich so ein Umstand.

Zu den Hardwarepreisen: Die meiste Hardware wird in den USA entwickelt und in Asien gefertigt. Da mach UK nicht viel aus. Und abgestürzt gegenüber dem Dollar ist der Euro schon die letzten Jahre, da ist es zu spät für Panik.


----------



## Framinator (24. Juni 2016)

OK. Die Schotten wollen also nur unser aller bestes. Das Geld. Na, wer hätte das gedacht? Wo ist der schottische Stolz hin? Mal hü mal hott.

Ich finds nur zum Reiern. Es ist unglaublich und das ich das alles noch erleben muss.

Der Brexit war gut und es wird den Engländern bestimmt NICHT schaden.

Und da verwette ich mein Hab und Gut drauf das England stark hervorgeht aus diesem Irrsinn.


----------



## Woohoo (24. Juni 2016)

Framinator schrieb:


> Der Brexit war gut und es wird den Engländern bestimmt NICHT schaden.



Nochmal zum mitschreiben:
England wird nun untergehen und Trump als Präsident wird den 3. Weltkrieg auslösen. Genauso wie die überzogenen Hoffnungen an Obama sich erfüllt haben.


----------



## Framinator (24. Juni 2016)

Ich hab so gelacht als ich den weinerlichen Schulz gesehen habe und die Rotnase Junker. Man was war das lustig. Heute war ein wunderbarer Tag. Hier kann man sagen Time for a CHANGE!


----------



## Ruptet (24. Juni 2016)

Ob und wie es ihnen schaden wird, wird nur die Zeit zeigen.
Aber was anderes als schwarzmalen ist man ja nicht gewohnt, wenns mal anders ausgeht als erwartet.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (24. Juni 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nein. Die Schotten haben abgestimmt und Ende. Einfach mal so eine neue Abstimmung erwirken ist nicht.


Es gibt keine Begrenzungen für Abstimmungen.  



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Versagen bedeutet nicht zwangsläufig ein Mangel an Intelligenz, im Gegenteil. Gibt heute doch genug Fälle, die auf dem Papier enorm intelligent sind aber durch ganz unterschiedliche Probleme scheitern.


Da stimme ich zu.


----------



## Framinator (24. Juni 2016)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Ob und wie es ihnen schaden wird, wird nur die Zeit zeigen.
> Aber was anderes als schwarzmalen ist man ja nicht gewohnt, wenns mal anders ausgeht als erwartet.



Super. SO sieht das aus. Immer dieses schlechtreden. Und dann immer diese bezahlten Wissenschaftler im TV. Man lacht/weint nur noch. Ich lache die nur noch aus. Ich glaube denen GARNICHTS mehr. Ich bin jedoch schon länger aufgewacht.


----------



## Two-Face (24. Juni 2016)

Framinator schrieb:


> OK. Die Schotten wollen also nur unser aller bestes. Das Geld. Na, wer hätte das gedacht? Wo ist der schottische Stolz hin? Mal hü mal hott.
> 
> Ich finds nur zum Reiern. Es ist unglaublich und das ich das alles noch erleben muss.
> 
> ...


Als wirtschaftsstarkes Mitglied war GB einer der Staaten, die in der EU am meisten abgesahnt haben.
Darüberhinaus haben sie damals unter Schleimscheißer Tony Blair im Irak mitgemischt und haben uns die Flüchtlingskrise miteingebrockt. Selber aber haben sie mitunter am wenigsten Flüchtlinge aufgenommen.^^
Dass jetzt konservative alte Wähler, die teils schon gar nicht mehr arbeiten und den Großteil ihres Lebens eh' schon rum haben, jetzt über die Zukunft der jungen Generation entschieden haben, zeigt erstmals so richtig die Auswirkungen des demografischen Wandels.


----------



## Sparanus (24. Juni 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Das macht natürlich noch mehr Sinn. Ich mag Person X nicht, also gebe ich einen Dreck auf alle positiven Aspekte und wähle für den Austritt.
> Sollen sie doch austreten und sehen wie sie zurecht kommen.


a) Menschen handeln nicht immer Rational
b) Menschenmassen erstrecht nicht 
c) dieses "Gegen die da oben"  Gefühl war ja noch nie ein Thema bei soeas


Wie sich jetzt jeder über die Tommys lustig macht geht mir wirklich auf die Nerven.


----------



## Leob12 (24. Juni 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> a) Menschen handeln nicht immer Rational
> b) Menschenmassen erstrecht nicht
> c) dieses "Gegen die da oben"  Gefühl war ja noch nie ein Thema bei soeas
> 
> ...


"Die da oben", das ist nur ein Vorwand um sich nicht zu informieren, da es ohnehin Zeitverschwendung ist, "die da oben hören sowieso nicht auf mich". 
Diese Abstimmung ist ein Paradebeispiel dass man nicht zu jedem Thema das Volk abstimmen lassen kann, denn dafür ist es schlicht und ergreifend nicht informiert genug und beide Seiten nutzen das für sich, werfen nur mit Populismus um sich und im Prinzip ist dann keinem geholfen.


----------



## Olstyle (24. Juni 2016)

Bei der "Remain" Kampagne hab ich den Populismus eher vermisst. Statt zu versuchen die Europäische Idee zu verkaufen hat man sich auf technokratisch formulierte Warnungen vorm Wirtschaftscrash zurückgezogen.


----------



## Amon (24. Juni 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> "Die da oben", das ist nur ein Vorwand um sich nicht zu informieren, da es ohnehin Zeitverschwendung ist, "die da oben hören sowieso nicht auf mich".
> Diese Abstimmung ist ein Paradebeispiel dass man nicht zu jedem Thema das Volk abstimmen lassen kann, denn dafür ist es schlicht und ergreifend nicht informiert genug und beide Seiten nutzen das für sich, werfen nur mit Populismus um sich und im Prinzip ist dann keinem geholfen.


Bei dir frage ich mich echt was du für ein Demokratieverständnis hast. Das Volk darf also nicht entscheiden? Das Volk darf nur festlegen wer in der Politik Karriere macht und dann die Entscheidung trifft? Also wenn dir Demokratie nicht gefällt kannst du ja in eine Diktatur auswandern, am besten noch eine islamische, denn das findest du ja auch ganz klasse.


----------



## Bester_Nick (24. Juni 2016)

Entscheidungen kann man nur mit dem nötigen Sachverstand treffen. Deswegen wählen wir in unserer Demokratie auch Leute, die ihn haben und treffen keine Direktwahlen über komplexe Dinge. Was du meinst, Amon, ist Basisdemokratie. Und die mag in der kleinen Schweiz funktionieren, aber nicht in einem Land von hinreichender Größe und Macht. Du weißt ja, aus großer Macht folgt große Verantwortung.


----------



## azzih (24. Juni 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Bei dir frage ich mich echt was du für ein Demokratieverständnis hast. Das Volk darf also nicht entscheiden? Das Volk darf nur festlegen wer in der Politik Karriere macht und dann die Entscheidung trifft? Also wenn dir Demokratie nicht gefällt kannst du ja in eine Diktatur auswandern, am besten noch eine islamische, denn das findest du ja auch ganz klasse.



Demokratie ist schon die beste und freieste aller Systeme, hat aber auch eben gewisse Nachteile. Einer davon ist nunmal, dass auch uninformierte und desinteressierte Menschen an wichtigen Dingen mitentscheiden.  Und diese Menschen sind rationalen Argumenten oft gar nicht zugänglich, sondern sind von Stimmungen und einzelnen Schlagworten geleitet. Gutes Beispiel ist der Hartz4er der AFD wählt, weil er denkt das "die Ausländer" ihm die Arbeitsplätze wegnehmen, hat aber nie in deren Parteiprogramm geschaut und dort gelesen das Sozial- und Steuerpolitik klar Klientelpolitik für die Topverdiener ist und das seine gewählte Partei einfach ein Großteil seiner Interessen gar nicht repräsentieren würden. 
Aber das einzige was er halt aus der Diskussion mitgenommen hat war: Die sind gegen Zuzug von diesen Asylanten.


----------



## Amon (24. Juni 2016)

In der Schweiz funktioniert das wunderbar und ich denke dass das nicht nur an der Größe liegt.

Achso! Willst du jetzt vor den Wahlen selektieren wer wählen darf und wer nicht? Ach, du willst eine Partei wählen die uns Parteien die gerade an der Macht sind nicht passt? Du darfst nicht wählen! Soll das so ablaufen? Ist das deine Vorstellung von Demokratie? Alle Wähler vorher zur psychologischen Untersuchung damit festgestellt werden kann dass sie ja konform wählen wie es gewünscht ist? Langsam bekomme ich echt Angst...


----------



## Leob12 (24. Juni 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Bei dir frage ich mich echt was du für ein Demokratieverständnis hast. Das Volk darf also nicht entscheiden? Das Volk darf nur festlegen wer in der Politik Karriere macht und dann die Entscheidung trifft? Also wenn dir Demokratie nicht gefällt kannst du ja in eine Diktatur auswandern, am besten noch eine islamische, denn das findest du ja auch ganz klasse.



Lesen und dann bitte auch verstehen, und mir nicht derartigen Unsinn vorwerfen, vielen herzlichen Dank. Mehr schreibe ich zu dem polemischen Post nicht, du bist nämlich nur darauf aus zu provozieren.


----------



## Amon (24. Juni 2016)

Ich frage mich wer hier provoziert, aber egal.


----------



## Leob12 (24. Juni 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Ich frage mich wer hier provoziert, aber egal.


Wo habe ich dich hier provoziert? Oder bist du derart dünnhäutig? 
Mit unbegründeten Vorwürfen hast du begonnen, aber ich provoziere, deine Logik möchte ich wirklich nicht haben.


----------



## Amon (24. Juni 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> "Die da oben", das ist nur ein Vorwand um sich nicht zu informieren, da es ohnehin Zeitverschwendung ist, "die da oben hören sowieso nicht auf mich".
> Diese Abstimmung ist ein Paradebeispiel dass man nicht zu jedem Thema das Volk abstimmen lassen kann, denn dafür ist es schlicht und ergreifend nicht informiert genug und beide Seiten nutzen das für sich, werfen nur mit Populismus um sich und im Prinzip ist dann keinem geholfen.


Das sagt für mich "Demokratie ist ******* wenn man das Volk abstimmen lässt". Die Schweizer haben sogar abgestimmt als es darum ging ob sie der EU beitreten sollen. Da wurde auch propagiert "Ihr müsst das, sonst geht es euch dreckig". Sie haben anders entschieden und ihnen geht es gut. Falls ich dich falsch verstanden habe, tut es mir leid. Aber man kann ja miteinander reden.


----------



## azzih (24. Juni 2016)

Schweiz hat halt ne sehr lange Abstimmungstradition, ist klein, reich und hat nen überdurchschnittlich hohen Bildungsstandart. Alles gute Voraussetzungen für häufige Volksbefragungen. Ob das in Deutschland so gut funktionieren würde, glaub ich nicht. Auch wenn ich auf lokaler Ebene durchaus für mehr Demokratie bin. 

Aber wichtige Themen sind halt nicht immer populär, beispielsweise ne Stromtrasse brauchen wir einfach für zukünftigen Fortschritt. Das mag regional unpopulär sein, ist aber einfach auf lange Sicht im Interesse der ganzen Bevölkerung. Sowas  musst du auch durchpeitschen können, ohne das sich jeder einzelne Bürger querstellt.


----------



## Bester_Nick (24. Juni 2016)

Kalkofes Mattscheibe Rekalked | Freie Wahl fur Freie Wahler - YouTube


----------



## efdev (24. Juni 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Das sagt für mich "Demokratie ist ******* wenn man das Volk abstimmen lässt



nö er meint Volksabstimmungen zu dummen Ergebnissen führen (können) bei einem uninformierten Volk ist doch logisch oder?


----------



## Sparanus (24. Juni 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Entscheidungen kann man nur mit dem nötigen Sachverstand treffen. Deswegen wählen wir in unserer Demokratie auch Leute, die ihn haben und treffen keine Direktwahlen über komplexe Dinge. Was du meinst, Amon, ist Basisdemokratie. Und die mag in der kleinen Schweiz funktionieren, aber nicht in einem Land von hinreichender Größe und Macht. Du weißt ja, aus großer Macht folgt große Verantwortung.


Das ist wahr, allerdings haben wir selbst bei unserer Politik dieses Experten Problem. 
Ich meine wie willst du Experten als Minister haben wenn die durch x Ministerien geschoben werden? 
Die können ja auch nicht alles. 
Merkt man ja wie die hohen Beamten oft über die Politik schimpfen weil die keine Ahnung haben. 

Ja in der kleinen Schweiz funktioniert das mit den Parteien besser und auch das mit den Parteien. 
Aber wie hat Bismarck schon gesagt? 
Ein großer Staat regiert sich nicht nach Parteiansichten.


----------



## Amon (24. Juni 2016)

Ist das jetzt ein dummes Ergebnis weil die Entscheidung dumm ist oder ist es nur ein dummes Ergebnis weil die Entscheidung den Politikern nicht gefällt? Gelernt haben die durch den Brexit eh nichts, Frau Merkel hat schon angedeutet dass sie so weiter macht wie bisher.


----------



## Sparanus (25. Juni 2016)

Das ist das wahre Problem der EU.


----------



## volvo242 (25. Juni 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt ein dummes Ergebnis weil die Entscheidung dumm ist oder ist es nur ein dummes Ergebnis weil die Entscheidung den Politikern nicht gefällt? Gelernt haben die durch den Brexit eh nichts, Frau Merkel hat schon angedeutet dass sie so weiter macht wie bisher.



So ist es, die Aktuelle Politik sieht wie einige raus aus der EU wollen, andere schließen sich zu Rechtsparteien zusammen,
Und alles läuft weiter wie bisher als wäre es normal.

Man will die Realität nicht sehen und genau damit treibt man jede Person in irgend ein Lager.




Bzw. die Staaten in der EU versuchen sich beim groß Unternehmer mit Anus kriechen,
die Bevölkerung interessiert die doch gar nicht mehr.



Wenn irgendwann mal ein 4. Reich ensteht und viele Linke daran glauben müssen,
ist mir das ehrlich gesagt egal, man wollte es mit Liberaler Unternehmens Politik nicht anders.


----------



## der-sack88 (25. Juni 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt ein dummes Ergebnis weil die Entscheidung dumm ist oder ist es nur ein dummes Ergebnis weil die Entscheidung den Politikern nicht gefällt? Gelernt haben die durch den Brexit eh nichts, Frau Merkel hat schon angedeutet dass sie so weiter macht wie bisher.




Naja, dass die Entscheidung nicht wirklich klug war war abzusehen. Die britische Wirtschaft wird einbrechen, wie stark wird man sehen. Schottland und Nordirland werden sich abspalten wollen. Im Prinzip hat der Staat jetzt ein wenig Geld mehr in der Tasche. Dafür sind große Teile des Volkes unzufrieden und es werden mehr werden, denn bereits heute wurde bekannt, dass Arbeitsplätze drastisch gekürzt werden.

Man hat eben den politisch desinteressierten Teil der Gesellschaft aus reiner Profilierungssucht mit erfundenen, gelogenen Zahlen und Randthemen manipuliert, und wenn eine Entscheidung auf falschen Zahlen und Lügen basiert weiß ich nicht, was an dieser Entscheidung nicht dumm sein soll. Ob das den Politikern nun gefällt oder nicht. Andersum gilt nämlich auch: es gab ja Politiker, die den Brexit wollten. Wenn also 52% Brexit befürworten und 48% ihn ablehnen und es bei den Politikern ähnlich aussah, wie kommst du auf das schmale Brett, dass nur "den Politikern" die Entscheidung nicht gefällt? Sie gefällt 48% der Bevölkerung nicht, genau wie sie einem Teil der Politiker eben doch gefällt.


Merkel hat übrigens überhaupt keinen Grund, anhand dieser Ereignisse irgendwas zu ändern. Sie wird nicht vom britischen, sondern vom deutschen Volk gewählt. Und wenn das ein "weiter so" will ist das eben so. Wenn es anders wäre hätte es anders gewählt. Ist das dann eigentlich auch eine schlaue Entscheidung, genau wie Brexit, weil das Volk eben so entschieden hat? Oder ist es eine dumme, weil sie "den Politikern" gefällt?

Was mich nur wundert ist, dass immer nur die nationalistische Rechte von der durchaus begründeten Unzufriedenheit profitiert (außer Ausnahmen wie Podemos und Syriza). Ist ja nicht so, dass Zwietracht und Missgunst gegenüber Mitmenschen oder anderen Staaten uns irgendwie voranbringen würden. Und eine alternativlose Alternative zur alternativlosen Politik ist auch nicht unbedingt das Ware.


----------



## Amon (25. Juni 2016)

Ich hätte dabei schreiben sollen dass sie den nicht britischen Politikern nicht gefällt, so war das gemeint. Ja, Frau Merkel wurde vom deutschen Volk gewählt, das ist klar. Ich meinte das ja auch so dass man jetzt nach dem Brexit mal nachdenken könnte was falsch in der EU läuft um sie vielleicht mal dem Bürger näher zu bringen. Dass man den Laden jetzt mal umkrempelt. Aber das passiert ja nicht mal. Und ob Merkel im nächsten Jahr noch Kanzlerin ist bleibt auch abzuwarten. Im Mai sind Landtagswahlen in NRW und im September die Bundestagswahlen. 2017 wird ein interessantes Jahr.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Juni 2016)

Das Bescheuerte ist doch, dass sich Länderübergreifend genau die Parteien darüber beschweren dass die EU nicht demokratisch genug ist, die eine Verfassung welche das geändert hätte verhindert haben.


----------



## Verminaard (25. Juni 2016)

Es wird hier kaum ueber die EU gesprochen und warum knapp ueber der haelfte der wahlbeteiligten  Briten der Meinung sind raus aus der EU zu muessen.
Die EU ist toll. Hoert man immer wieder. Ist das wirklich so? Ist die EU toll fuer Alle? Die EU ging doch aus der EWG hervor. Reiner Wirtschaftszusammenschluss.
Wieviel davon kommt eigentlich beim Normalbuerger an?
Hier muss man etwas differenzieren. Menschen in Grenznaehe profitieren hier natuerlich ganz anders. Mal eben nach Luxemburg arbeiten ohne laestige Grenzkontrollen etc.
Die Wirtschaft profitiert von der EU, auch ganz klar. Und solangs der Wirtschaft gut geht gehts doch den Menschen auch gut.
Die Wahrheit in Deutschland ist aber leider das wir seit langer Zeit sinkende bzw stagnierende Realloehne haben.
Der Wirtschafts gehts gut, es kommt halt nur nicht beim Normalbuerger wirklich an.

Ob ich jetzt, falls ich mal privat in ein Nachbarland fahren wuerde, bisschen an der Grenze stehe oder nicht, ist mir ehrlichgesagt ziehmlich pups.

Natuerlich finde ich die EU toll. Vereinigte Staaten von Europa. Waer eine klasse Sache.
Leider wird sich das in absehbarer Zunkunft nicht so erfuellen.
Die EU ist "nur" ein Wirtschaftsbuendniss ohne gemeinsame Politik.
Ueber jeden Scheiss wird gestritten und die nationalen Interessen werden ueber alles Andere gestellt.
Wie kann bitte so eine EU fuer alle funktionieren?
Und wir sollen ja alle dafuer sein.
Im Endeffekt haben wir einen riesigen Verwaltungsapparat der am Leben gehalten werden will und irgendwelche seltsamen Entscheidungen die nicht immer wirklich sinvoll sind.






volvo242 schrieb:


> Haben es die Medien noch immer nicht geschnallt  das sie mit der Hezerei nur weitere Bürger zu XYZ treiben


Noe  haben die nicht. Siehe AfD in Deutschland. Wird immer noch  daemonisiert. Da wird jede Aussage auf die Waagschale gelegt und  verteufelt.
Was mich wundert ist, das doch Aufklaerung und Information der Schluessel fuer vieles sei. Anscheinend nicht in der Politwelt.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Bei  der "Remain" Kampagne hab ich den Populismus eher vermisst. Statt zu  versuchen die Europäische Idee zu verkaufen hat man sich auf  technokratisch formulierte Warnungen vorm Wirtschaftscrash  zurückgezogen.


Die die davon betroffen sind haben das schon verstanden. Was hat aber  einer am unteren Ende großartig durch einen Wirtschaftscrash zu  verlieren?
Wenns fuer den in einem System schon die ganze Zeit ******** laeuft, wird er doch ein anderes System erstmal probieren wollen.





Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Entscheidungen  kann man nur mit dem nötigen Sachverstand treffen. Deswegen wählen wir  in unserer Demokratie auch Leute, die ihn haben und treffen keine  Direktwahlen über komplexe Dinge. Was du meinst, Amon, ist  Basisdemokratie. Und die mag in der kleinen Schweiz funktionieren, aber  nicht in einem Land von hinreichender Größe und Macht. Du weißt ja, aus  großer Macht folgt große Verantwortung.


Im Grunde nicht verkehrt die Aussage. Was machst du aber wenn wichtige  Entscheidungen anstehen und es wird was komplett anderes Entschieden,  als man eigentlich gedacht bzw. gewaehlt hat? SPD ist hier ein  Paradebeispiel.
Auch Merkel mit ihreren Entscheidungen in der Fluechtlingspolitik. 
Ich glaube nicht das sich das einige konservative CDU-Waehler genau so gedacht haben.
Speziell  in Deutschland bekommt man einen sehr seltsamen Beigeschmack  mitgeliefert, wenn, man das Wenige was so rauskommt, mitbekommt in  welchen Kreisen unsere gewaehlten Entscheidungstraeger sich bewegen.
Keiner  weis genau welche Zuwendungen es in welchen Hoehen gibt. Politiker  haben natuerlich auch die Zeit in Vorstaenden von Unternehmen zu sitzen  etc.

Hast du noch Vertrauen das du von deinen gewaehlten  Politikern vertreten wirst und das deine Interessen im Vordergrund  stehen? Oder wenigstens nicht ganz vergessen werden.


----------



## Flipbo219 (25. Juni 2016)

Der Brexit zeigt vor allem, wie stark die Lobby-Gruppen der älteren Generation sind. Dass diese oft sehr geschlossen und entschieden für ihre Interessen einstehen. Die jüngere Generation (also alle U50) "begnügt" sich dagegen, in sozialen Medien zu diskutieren, Blogs zu schreiben oder sich aufzuregen. Interessensgruppen organisieren sind hier nicht mehr effektiv, weder in Parteien noch in Verbänden. Das hängt m.E. damit zusammen, dass sehr viele Vertreter der jungen Generation es gewöhnt sind, für sich allein zu kämpfen und nur sehr selten das Gefühl haben, in gesicherten sozialen Strukturen zu leben. Wie zum Beispiel beim letzten Mal, als das Leistungsschutzrecht als Gesetz einer alten Verleger-Lobby eingeführt wurde, während gleichzeitig sinnvollere und wichtigere Digitalgesetze (wie z.B. auch Beschlüsse zur Netzneutralität) nicht eingeführt oder abgeblockt wurden – einfach, weil sich die, die sich für diese Gesetze aussprechen, nicht geschlossen organisieren und in der Politik quasi nicht stattfinden. Der Wahl-Ausgang in Groß-Britannien zeigt, wie dringend sich gesellschaftlich etwas ändern muss und wie enorm wichtig es ist, dass sich unsere Generation endlich effektiv politisiert.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Leob12 (25. Juni 2016)

Flipbo219 schrieb:


> Der Brexit zeigt vor allem, wie stark die Lobby-Gruppen der älteren Generation sind. Dass diese oft sehr geschlossen und entschieden für ihre Interessen einstehen. Die jüngere Generation (also alle U50) "begnügt" sich dagegen, in sozialen Medien zu diskutieren, Blogs zu schreiben oder sich aufzuregen. Interessensgruppen organisieren sind hier nicht mehr effektiv, weder in Parteien noch in Verbänden. Das hängt m.E. damit zusammen, dass sehr viele Vertreter der jungen Generation es gewöhnt sind, für sich allein zu kämpfen und nur sehr selten das Gefühl haben, in gesicherten sozialen Strukturen zu leben. Wie zum Beispiel beim letzten Mal, als das Leistungsschutzrecht als Gesetz einer alten Verleger-Lobby eingeführt wurde, während gleichzeitig sinnvollere und wichtigere Digitalgesetze (wie z.B. auch Beschlüsse zur Netzneutralität) nicht eingeführt oder abgeblockt wurden – einfach, weil sich die, die sich für diese Gesetze aussprechen, nicht geschlossen organisieren und in der Politik quasi nicht stattfinden. Der Wahl-Ausgang in Groß-Britannien zeigt, wie dringend sich gesellschaftlich etwas ändern muss und wie enorm wichtig es ist, dass sich unsere Generation endlich effektiv politisiert.



Ja, da hast du recht. 
Es haben zwar viele ältere Menschen für den Austritt bestimmt, aber wenn die jüngere Generation es der Mühe wert gefunden hätte, überhaupt zur Abstimmung zu gehen, würde die Sache vielleicht anders aussehen. 
Wenn mich eine derartige Entscheidung mein ganzes Leben lang betreffen wird, dann bewege ich wohl meinen Hintern zu der Abstimmung und informiere mich vorher ausreichend. 

Tja, da hat das Bildungssystem versagt. Politische Bildung undso...


----------



## Olstyle (25. Juni 2016)

Hast du irgendwo Zahlen gesehen dass die Jugend signifikant weniger abgestimmt hat als die Seniorengeneration?


----------



## Poulton (25. Juni 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Hast du irgendwo Zahlen gesehen dass die Jugend signifikant weniger abgestimmt hat als die Seniorengeneration?


Bitte hier entlang: Brexit-Ergebnis: Hier haben die Brexiteers gepunktet - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Unter Punkt 2: 





> Bei den 18- bis 24-Jährigen gaben laut der Erhebung zehn Prozent an,  nicht gewählt zu haben - bei den über 65-Jährigen waren es hingegen nur  zwei Prozent. Sie gingen damit geschlossener zur Wahl - was bei dieser  knappen Abstimmung auch einer der entscheidenden Faktoren gewesen sein  kann.


----------



## Iconoclast (25. Juni 2016)

Bei manchen kann ich nur schmunzeln. Da wird überhaupt nichts den Bach runtergehen, es wird Verhandlungen, Abkommen etc. geben und fertig. Der ach so katastrophale Fall vom Dax beispielsweise. Der ist jetzt schon wieder ein gutes Stück rauf und war selbst beim Tiefpunkt nach dem Brexit nicht mal im Ansatz so tief, wie im Februar. Da war er um knapp 15% runtergeknallt. 
Die einzigen die jetzt Panik zu kriegen haben sind die Politiker, deren Hintern jetzt auf Grundeis geht. 

Die EU braucht keine Sau so wie sie ist. Siehe Norwegen oder Schweiz, die kommen bestens zurecht ohne diese ganzen EU Schwachsinn. 

Und dem Volk jetzt Panik machen mit Kosten für jeden einzelnen Bürger. Versrschen kann ich mich alleine. Für Griechenland, Flüchtlinge usw. schütteln sie alle aus dem Nichts Milliarden aus der Hand und hier steht jetzt das Desaster schlechthin an, joooo. Auch lustig wie sie in ein paar Stunden bis auf den Euro genau die Kosten für jeden Bürger wissen. Aber frag die "Experten" mal was mit dem verpulverten Geld aus Griechenland passiert. Da ist dann Totenstille. 

Das ist genau so eine mediale Blase wie zu Beginn der Flüchtlingskrise. Nur diesmal nicht ums Verrecken aufs Positive berichten sondern aufs Negative. Es werden niemals Kosten für einzelne Bürger durch Flüchtlinge entstehen!! Hallenbeiträge in Leipzig -> 400% Erhöhung.  Riesen Chance für die Wirtschaft!!! 6 Monate später -> 350.000+ Arbeitslose, Zehtausende "Praktikannten", Zuzug wo keiner benötigt wird, -> min. 500.000 Familienzuzug, -> BKA alarmiert vor extremen Kriminalitätszahlen, erstes Quartal 2016 über 67.000 Tatverdächtige, bereits über 95 Milliarden Euro Kosten, etc. 

Da ist aus den jubelnen Medien auch absolut gar nix geworden, genauso wird es hier jetzt Verträge etc. geben und fertig ist die Kiste. GB wird da überhaupt nix zu leiden haben. Hauptsache erstmal Panik schüren wie vorher am Bahnhof klatschen gehen. Immer das Gleiche.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Juni 2016)

Poulton schrieb:


> Bitte hier entlang: Brexit-Ergebnis: Hier haben die Brexiteers gepunktet - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> Unter Punkt 2:


Insgesamt haben sich nur etwas mehr als 70% beteiligt, also müssten die Ausfälle irgendwo zwischen den beiden Altersklassen liegen.


Iconoclast schrieb:


> Die EU braucht keine Sau so wie sie ist. Siehe Norwegen oder Schweiz, die kommen bestens zurecht ohne diese ganzen EU Schwachsinn.


Die mussten beide quasi alle ach so katastrophalen EU-Gesetze übernehmen damit sie Teil der Wirtschaftszone werden/bleiben dürfen. Und das ohne diese Gesetze beeinflussen zu können. Klingt total erstrebenswert .
Ausserdem ist Norwegen das Rohstoffreichste Land Europas und die Schweiz hat immer noch zwei nicht bezahlte Weltkriege auf der Habenseite. Beides Dinge von denen UK nur träumen kann.


----------



## Verminaard (25. Juni 2016)

Wie war das mit Schottland und von wegen duerfen nicht wieder abstimmen?
Nach der Entscheidung uber Brexit: Schottland bereitet Referendum vor | tagesschau.de

Natuerlich wird hier Schwarzgemahlen. Wer hat denn in erster Linie am meisten von einem Brexit, sofern er wirklich kommt, egal wie die Abstimmung war, zu verlieren?
Sicher nicht der kleine Mann in England.

Was auch ganz gut zu diesen Verhalten aktuell passt, nur in etwas anderer Richtung: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab damals auch diesen Worten Glauben geschenkt und fuer die EU gestimmt....


----------



## Woohoo (25. Juni 2016)

Diese Versprechen müssen 1995 in einem Satire Magazin gestanden haben.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Juni 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Wie war das mit Schottland und von wegen duerfen nicht wieder abstimmen?
> Nach der Entscheidung uber Brexit: Schottland bereitet Referendum vor | tagesschau.de


Siehe:


Olstyle schrieb:


> Das Schottische Referendum war endgültig unter dem Vorbehalt einer signifikanten Veränderung der Umstände. Ein UK außerhalb der EU ist offensichtlich so ein Umstand.



Diese "Österreichischen Versprechungen" klingen ziemlich komisch für einen 95er Beitritt. Vor allem das mit dem Schilling war eigentlich damals schon klar.

Bankgeheimnis ist übrigens ein gutes Beispiele dafür wie "unabhängig" die Schweiz wirklich ist. Die mussten das nämlich auf Druck der EU extrem aufweichen, eben damit sie weiter in der gemeinsamen Wirtschaftszone bleiben dürfen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (25. Juni 2016)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Was mich nur wundert ist, dass immer nur die nationalistische Rechte von der durchaus begründeten Unzufriedenheit profitiert (außer Ausnahmen wie Podemos und Syriza). Ist ja nicht so, dass Zwietracht und Missgunst gegenüber Mitmenschen oder anderen Staaten uns irgendwie voranbringen würden. Und eine alternativlose Alternative zur alternativlosen Politik ist auch nicht unbedingt das Ware.


Das liegt daran, dass vor allem die Sozialdemokraten versagt haben und in vielen Ländern an den Umständen eine Teilschuld haben oder zu Gehilfen der konservativen Volksparteien machen ließen. 
Davon profitiert jetzt auch der FN, der linke Themen mit nationalistischen Themen kombiniert.


----------

